# للمهتمين بمعلومات عن الطائرات,هذا كتاب جينيس (موسوعه كل طائرات العالم)



## maged123 (15 مايو 2010)

*موسوعه جينيس للطائرات (المعلومات كل طائرات العالم)*
*هو كتاب كبير شويه علشان فيه كل التفاصيل الموجودة عن كل*
*طائرات الركاب*
*الطائرات الحربيه*
*الهليكوبتر*
*Jane's All The World's Aircraft.pdf *​ 

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8529599/Janes All The Worlds Aircraft2004-2005-1.pdf.html*
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8529927/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-2.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8534081/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-5.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8534082/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-3.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8534083/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-4.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8534419/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-6.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8534420/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-7.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8534630/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-8.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8534629/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-9.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8540624/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-10.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8540623/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-11.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8540622/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-12.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8541180/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-13.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8541179/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-14.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8541611/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-15.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8541612/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-20**05-16.pdf.html *
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8542409/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-2005-17.pdf.html*
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/8542410/PagesfromJanesAllTheWorldsAircraft2004-2005-18.pdf.html*​ 
*يارب الكتاب يفيد الجميع*​


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (15 مايو 2010)

لك الشكر اخي العزيز


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (19 مايو 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
وهذه لينكات رابيد شير للمريد هو فعلا كتاب عظيم جدا




*Jane's All The World's Aircraft 2004-2005*
PDF (RAR) *NO OCR * | 625 + 611 Mb | English | 860 Pages
Edited by Paul Jackson MRAeS
ISBN: 0 7106 2614 2
(c) 2004, Jane's Information Group Limited

Jane's All the World's Aircraft sets the standard in aviation reference, providing exhaustive technical detail on over 950 civil and military aircraft currently being produced or under development by more than 550 companies. Complete with photographs and line drawings to aid recognition and comparison, this authoritative resource provides you with the ability to evaluate competitors, identify potential buyers, and business partners, and examine aircraft equipment.
Each entry enables you to check key specifications for any aircraft including dimensions, performance, structure, landing gear, power plants, and armaments. Plus, with details of the world's aircraft manufacturers and their programmes, you can identify key contracts and customers.

Key *******s include:


Fixed- and rotary-wing aircraft
Lighter than air
Air-launched missiles
Aero-engines
First flights
Aerospace Calendar
Official records
International aircraft registration prefixes
Propeller technology


RAR Password for JAWA: *Jane'sAllTheWorld'sAircraft*

http://rapidshare.com/files/317911/jawa.part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317917/jawa.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317915/jawa.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317914/jawa.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317920/jawa.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317924/jawa.part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317913/jawa.part07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317921/jawa.part08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317916/jawa.part09.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317927/jawa.part10.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317918/jawa.part11.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317932/jawa.part12.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/317912/jawa.part13.rar.html

RAR Password for JAWA: *Jane'sAllTheWorld'sAircraft*

Rip by: Janokal

*Jane's Fighting Ships 2004-2005*






http://rapidshare.com/files/318105/jfs.part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318103/jfs.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318104/jfs.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318108/jfs.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318130/jfs.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318137/jfs.part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318113/jfs.part07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318136/jfs.part08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318140/jfs.part09.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318131/jfs.part10.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318139/jfs.part11.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318110/jfs.part12.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318127/jfs.part13.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/318087/jfs.part14.rar.html

RAR Password for JFS: *Jane'sFightingShips*

Rip by: Janokal


----------



## صقر البيداء (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذه الجهود تحياتي


----------

